# good boot brands



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

Im looking to buy new boots, but I'm not sure what brand to look at. 

My friend said DC boots are good, and my previous pair was Burton. what other brands are good? or does it just matter how they fit. looking to spend around $150.


----------



## Nitrogen (Feb 10, 2010)

to clarify, DC boots aren't that "good". They're good when you first enter the sport, but not so much when you want to progress.
Also, you should just go to your local shop, and try out boots. you might even like forum, burton, or nike boots.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

Nitrogen said:


> to clarify, DC boots aren't that "good". They're good when you first enter the sport, but not so much when you want to progress.
> Also, you should just go to your local shop, and try out boots. you might even like forum, burton, or nike boots.


i never really researched boots. what makes a boot better to progress in? i would say im an intermediate rider now so im definitely looking to progress.


----------



## Nitrogen (Feb 10, 2010)

DC just have a bad rep. Period. To progress does not refer to the boots, it refers to level of riding/skill. Intermediate rider doesn't really specify what type of rider you are. Park, all mountain? back country? jibber? 

Stiff flex boots - for serious riders who want speed
Mid flex- all mountain ppl
Soft flex- park and jibbers

But the best way is to go out to your local shop and try out the boots. Find one that fits your style of riding, and find one that is COMFORTABLE. Mind you, comfortable boots might cost a higher price.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks for the helpful tips. 

ive been snowboarding about 7-8 times, ill be going at least 12 more times this season and a lot more next season when i have my season pass. 

im very interested in park and flatland, which is why i bought a gnu park pickle. will soft flex boots be alright doing some all-mtn stuff like carving and jumps? im thinking maybe i should just get a mid flex.


----------



## Nitrogen (Feb 10, 2010)

try getting a mid flex. Ask the shop assistant and have them bring out a selection.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks ill go check it out tomorrow


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Look at Vans and Celsius. Very impressed by both companies. If you're learning I'd suggest getting something on the stiffer side just to assist you in edge control. They will soften up over time as they break in and they'll become a little more suited for park. I like a stiffer boot for park anyways just so I have the stability and response off jumps and stomping on steep landings.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

I want some new boots and I will mainly be in the park but I want to be able to go down black runs. What do you reccomend??


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

freestyler said:


> I want some new boots and I will mainly be in the park but I want to be able to go down black runs. What do you reccomend??





mrpez said:


> im very interested in park and flatland, which is why i bought a gnu park pickle. will soft flex boots be alright doing some all-mtn stuff like carving and jumps? im thinking maybe i should just get a mid flex.


I had 08/09 Burton hails..they have a huge ankle support and were mainly for carving.
when i was on the prowl for new boots, I saw this yrs Burton Hails and fell in love.
They are muuuchh flexier ( i believe a flex rating of 2 or 3 )
They also have the shrink technology and you really get the feel of the board for freestyle. And yes, i do bomb down the hill with my park board with no issues. These boots are the shit.

09/10 Burton Hails check em out:thumbsup:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

freestyler said:


> I want some new boots and I will mainly be in the park but I want to be able to go down black runs. What do you reccomend??


Check my previous post


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

i love my dcs, but im goin nike nxt year


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

I just started this year, but I'm able to do rails/boxes and go down blacks.

I ride in 2010 Vans matlocks (Got em at REI for $80 bucks) and they feel like moneyyyyyyy :thumbsup: Although keep in mind Vans are a little wide. I wear a size 9 and they JUST fit in my M/L Union forces.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

yo K2 make sick boots man... don't forget to try their lineup!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

LTManiac said:


> Although keep in mind Vans are a little wide. I wear a size 9 and they JUST fit in my M/L Union forces.


I'd have to disagree, after trying on around 30 boots I found Vans were one of the few boots narrow enough to fit my feet.


----------



## Boardski (Feb 3, 2010)

For around a $150 I would look at the RIde Jackson or K2 Raider. Normaly around $190 you can find them on sale now. They both have heat moldable intuition liners which are killer. Nitro makes an excellent boots as well and they're often overlooked and underated by most.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Mr. Polonia said:


> I had 08/09 Burton hails..they have a huge ankle support and were mainly for carving.
> when i was on the prowl for new boots, I saw this yrs Burton Hails and fell in love.
> They are muuuchh flexier ( i believe a flex rating of 2 or 3 )
> They also have the shrink technology and you really get the feel of the board for freestyle. And yes, i do bomb down the hill with my park board with no issues. These boots are the shit.
> ...


Please see my post here:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/25946-burton-hail-2007-versus-2009-2010-a.html

It sounds like you know a lot about the Hail line of Burton boots. What do you think of these Hails that I have for my purposes. I plan on just riding the mountain. Maybe some small jumps. But I don't want to risk too much. Are the 2007 Burton Hails appropriate for me? Or are the Rome Smiths just as good for my purposes?


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

what do you guys think of Salomon boots? i tried on the Salomon Brigades and i liked them a lot, flex of 5 too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Deeluxe make amazing boots.


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

Extremo said:


> I'd have to disagree, after trying on around 30 boots I found Vans were one of the few boots narrow enough to fit my feet.


Oh, I was referring to the outside of the boot. I should take a picture of them top-down compared with my bro's Salomons (both size 9) and the Vans are considerably wider. My Vans actually fit pretty tight, but the outter portion of the boot is wide, at least for the boots I tried on (Aura, Matlock and another one).


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

LTManiac said:


> Oh, I was referring to the outside of the boot. I should take a picture of them top-down compared with my bro's Salomons (both size 9) and the Vans are considerably wider. My Vans actually fit pretty tight, but the outter portion of the boot is wide, at least for the boots I tried on (Aura, Matlock and another one).


Well then you're absolutely right about that. My new Vans barely squeeze into my M/L Union Force baseplates. They get in there but without a hair width to spare.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd recommend Vans any day. In fact, the last two pairs I have bought were Vans and I have yet to see a reason to buy anything else. :thumbsup:


----------

